# 2008 Wyndham/Fairfield info



## ouaifer

This _link_ provides Fairfield Points' Charts, Maintenance Fees' History, and Reservation Calendars through 2008.


Edited to add: This link is no longer working/ Moderator


----------



## mshatty

*Fairfield Resorts Phone List*

This list may be helpful for persons needing to contact a Fairfield resort directly:

*Resorts Phone List*

(850) 837-8866 Bay Club (Destin, FL)
(850) 269-1078 Bay Club II (Destin, FL)
(340) 776-4770 Blue Beard's Beach Club (St. Thomas, U.S. Virgin Islands)
(850) 269-3000 Beach Street Cottages (Destin, FL)
(413) 738-8600 Bentley Brook 
(417) 336-4993 Branson at The Falls
(417) 336-4993 Branson at The Meadows
(386) 323-4800 Daytona Beach at Ocean Walk
(714) 980-0830 Dolphin's Cove Resort
(970) 385-9815 Durango
(340) 775-1000 Elysian Beach Resort (St. Thomas, U.S. Virgin Islands)
(501) 884-7000 Fairfield Bay
(252) 638-8011 Fairfield Harbour
(931) 484-7521 Fairfield Glade
(828) 625-9111 Fairfield Mountains
(770) 834-7781 Fairfield Plantation
(828) 743-3441 Fairfield Sapphire Valley
(928) 526-3232 Flagstaff
(608) 253-8800 Glacier Canyon 
(865) 286-4200 Great Smokies Lodge (Sevierville, TN)  - Opened 2009
(619) 564-3500 Harbor Lights, San Diego 
(805) 650-9273 Harbortown Point (Ventura California)
(808) 826-6549 Hawaii at Bali Hai Villas
(808) 826-6549 Hawaii at Kaua'i Beach Villas
(808) 826-6549 Hawaii at Ka 'Eo Kai
(808) 334-4700 Hawaii at Kona Hawaiian
(808) 826-6549 Hawaii at Makai Club
(808) 826-6549 Hawaii at Makai Club Cottages
(808) 322-3466 Hawaii at Mauna Loa Village
(808) 329-8021 Hawaii at Royal Sea Cliff
(808) 826-6549 Hawaii at Shearwater
(808) 921-4400 Hawaii at Waikiki Beach Walk 
(843) 869-2561 King Cotton Villas (Edisto Island, SC)
(210) 228-2900 La Cascada  (San Antonio, TX)
(803) 854-5720 Lake Marion  (Santee, SC) - Opened 2009
(702) 691-2600 Las Vegas at Grand Desert
(850) 269-3000 Majestic Sun (Destin, FL)
(417) 336-4993 Mountain Vista (Branson, MO)
(843) 281-3300 Myrtle Beach at the Cottages
(843) 281-3300 Myrtle Beach at Ocean Boulevard
(843) 692-9311 Myrtle Beach at SeaWatch Plantation
(843) 249-7575 Myrtle Beach at Towers on the Grove - Opened 2010
(843) 272-6464 Myrtle Beach at Westwinds
(615) 871-4666 Nashville
(301) 265-4200 National Harbor - Opened 2010
(504) 566-1212 New Orleans at Avenue Plaza
(504) 558-5900 New Orleans at La Belle Maison
(401) 423-2100 Newport at Bay Voyage Inn
(401) 849-6789 Newport at Inn on the Harbor
(401) 847-7800 Newport at Inn on Long Wharf
(401) 847-7800 Newport at Long Wharf
(401) 849-1500 Newport at Newport Onshore
(401) 423-1886 Newport at Newport Overlook
(843) 869-2561 Ocean Ridge (Edisto Island, SC)
(760) 901-1200 Oceanside Pier Resort
(386) 323-4800 Ocean Walk (Daytona Beach, FL)
(703) 837-3400 Old Town Alexandria (Washington DC) 
(407) 238-3500 Orlando at Bonnet Creek (Lake Buena Vista, FL)
(407) 397-1600 Orlando at Cypress Palms (Kissimmee, FL)
(407) 351-2641 Orlando at Orlando International Resort Club
(407) 997-8000 Orlando at Star Island (Kissimmee, FL)  
(407) 662-1800 Orlando at Reunion at Orlando - Scheduled to Open 2011
(970) 731-8006 Pagosa
(850) 636-8200 Panama City Beach - (Opened -2007)
(954) 972-3300 Palm-Aire (Pompano Beach, FL)
(757) 220-5300 Patriots' Place (Williamsburg, VA)
(210) 472-1118 Riverside Suites (San Antonio, TX)
(954) 233-7500 Royal Vista (Pompano Beach, FL)
(954) 941-5566 Santa Barbara (Pompano Beach, FL)
(415) 345-3200 San Francisco - Opened 2009
(954) 943-6200 Sea Gardens (Pompano Beach, FL)
(928) 203-1026 Sedona
(570) 421-1500 Shawnee Village (Pennsylvania)
(609) 449-4200 Skyline Tower (Atlantic City)
(865) 774-3960 Smoky Mountains (Sevierville, TN)
(775) 588-2388 South Shore (Nevada)
(970) 879-2931 Steamboat Springs - Opened 2008
(608) 254-4929 Tamarack (Wisconsin Dells)
(757) 564-2420 Williamsburg at Governor's Green
(757) 220-5702 Williamsburg at Kingsgate
(757) 220-5300 Williamsburg at Patriots' Place


*Fairfield@Affiliate Locations *

(505) 377-4277 Angel Fire (Angel Fire, NM)
(888) 576-2895 Barefoot Resort & Golf (North Myrtle Beach, SC)
(850) 654-4700 Club Destin
(450) 563-5546 Club GeoPremiere at du Lac Morency (Quebec, Canada)
011 52 (987) 872-0844 El Cid La Ceiba, Beach Hotel (Cozumel, Quintana Roo, Mexico)
011 52 (669) 913-3333 El Cid El Moro Beach Hotel  (Mazatlan, Sinaloa, Mexico)
011 52 (669) 913-3333 El Cid Granda Hotel & Country Club (Mazatlan, Sinaloa, Mexico) 
011 52 (699) 913-3333 El Cid Marina Beach Hotel & Yacht Club (Mazatlan, Sinaloa, Mexico)
(573) 365-8551 Vintage Landing at Four Seasons (Lake Ozark, MO)


----------



## Arkansas Winger

*2007-2008 Wyndham/Fairfield members Directory online*

It appears the Wyndham Fairshare Plus members directory for 2007-2008 is available online without having to log in. Here is the link to it http://tinyurl.com/274l5r

Edited to add: This link is no longer working/ Moderator


----------



## Bill4728

Here are some links to the websites run by Wyndham/FF/WM



			
				PerryM said:
			
		

> Sadly Wyndham did a lousy job of picking names for the new toy companies they bought 1) WorldMark by Wyndham  and 2) Wyndham Vacations.
> 
> *Take Wyndham Vacations:*
> 
> 1)	There is a rental site for hotel/timeshares at www.wyndham-vacations.com
> 
> 2)	Then there is their hotel business at: www.wyndhamworldwide.com/
> 3)	Then there is www.wyndhamvacations.com
> 4)	Then there is www.vivawyndhamresorts.com
> 5)	Then there is www.fairfieldresorts.com
> 6)	Then there is www.wyndham.com
> 7)	Then there is www.wyndhamworldwide.com
> 8)	Then there is www.wyndhamvrap.com see # 4 in WM
> 
> *For WorldMark:*
> 
> 1)	www.trendwest.com/
> 2)	www.worldmarktheclub.com/
> 3)	http://forums.trendwest.com/
> 4)	www.wyndhamvrap.com  AKA - WM asiain-pacific
> 
> 
> Misc:
> www.residenceclubownership.com what used to be the TrendWest fractional division.
> 
> This mishmash of confusing names and overlapping identities is just plain sloppy management who plays fast and loose with facts.


----------



## johnmfaeth

St. Thomas at Bluebeard's Beach Club 340-776-4770


----------



## Sandy VDH

2009 Directory link

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory0910/


----------



## jamstew

Is there any way for a non-member to see a points chart for Riverside Suites in San Antonio?


----------



## rickandcindy23

The directory link above has a point chart for all of the resorts.

What is the Wyndham RCI phone number?  I think this would be worthwhile information for a sticky.  I cannot find it on Wyn's site anywhere, nor is it in the directory.


----------



## jtridle

*RCI phone number for Wyndham point owners*



rickandcindy23 said:


> The directory link above has a point chart for all of the resorts.
> 
> What is the Wyndham RCI phone number?  I think this would be worthwhile information for a sticky.  I cannot find it on Wyn's site anywhere, nor is it in the directory.



I think you're asking for the RCI phone number for Fairshare Plus owners (or whatever Wyndham's new name for it is)?  If so, the number is 800-572-0931.


----------



## theduffster

ouaifer said:


> This _link_ provides Fairfield Points' Charts, Maintenance Fees' History, and Reservation Calendars through 2008.





Arkansas Winger said:


> It appears the Wyndham Fairshare Plus members directory for 2007-2008 is available online without having to log in. Here is the link to it http://tinyurl.com/274l5r



None of these links work any more.  

Edited to add this link still seems to work


Sandy Lovell said:


> 2009 Directory link
> 
> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory0910/


----------



## BellaWyn

theduffster said:


> None of these links work any more.


Directory link works just fine!


----------



## anmlhaus

Sandy Lovell said:


> 2009 Directory link
> 
> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory0910/



Thanks!  I've been looking for this!  


Maureen


----------

